
Ask HN: Any career path for engineers that won't require all day screen time? - mavsman
Perhaps management or product management. Maybe education but these all still seem like I&#x27;m destined to be looking at a screen all day. Anything I&#x27;m missing that might set me free?
======
badrabbit
Some managers can spend more time in meetings than in front of a screen. Maybe
you want a role at a non-tech organization?

------
suff
Management is just a different kind of screen. Still 90% screen time. Consider
field engineering (oil field, etc) or field sales. Or switch to a physical
job.

